# proud new owner of a CW9



## jasonslc (Dec 5, 2007)

Well this purchase was a little different then some of the other guns I’ve bought in the past. Usually I’m all giddy like a little schoolgirl before I buy a gun. Not this time. I usually walk into the gun store and hold the gun for 30 minutes then hold 2-3 other guns in the same class then finally make the decision to get the original gun and I’m all happy and smiley. I just walked into my local fun store with the intend to get a used Sig Sauer P226 W. Germany w/5 15 round mags in very good condition for $575 then said, “and why don’t you grab me one of those Kahr CW9’s as well with an extra mag.” This is going to be my new ccw. (very non-emotional purchase) I think the purchase was like this because this gun isn’t really a fun toy to me like my AR15 or the Sig I just got. It's more of the "protector piece" that will be on my person. I don’t know if this sounds stupid or if anyone can relate but this was a very strange purchase and I am glad to have the gun! Before I left the fun store I shot a box of ammo through the Kahr. I’m not going to win any shooting competitions with this gun but for a ccw I am pleased to have it on my hip. Speaking of hip, what is a good holster for the CW9?

This site has been helpful in my decision to purchase the Kahr. Thanks to all!

TIA for the holster info.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Pocket carry*

jasonsic: Sir; I know exactly what you mean. SW638 goes with me; ugly; no shape; just fits the pocket. All BUSINESS. You on the other hand have a good looker plus a "flat pocket'. My shooting partner has one and it'll take you a little while to get comfortable; it'll hit.:smt023
As far as Holsters we have a 'leather smith' locally that will soon be making his Khar model.
Follow up with your experiences.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new guns. You guys are cold heck I get excited if I am buying a bee-bee gun:supz:. Good luck with them both.:smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*recent*

Baldy: Sir; bless your heart:smt023 Mine has been riding my pockets for several years. Did just recently get some leather for it. :smt033
Never wanted any 'leather' until I met "Murph" He showed me how his were made, and now I have 2 "Murph's" 1 for 638 1 for G17-G22 I have another that fit for either the G's. that "Murph" didn't make. He'll be making me and my shooting buddies 'Leather' 
Murph made a sling for my buddys 1895c and it was nice.


----------



## Myk9noseknows (Dec 2, 2007)

Tell me a little about the accuracy of the CW9.

I'm an owner of several Kahr pistols, but they are all polygonal rifling throughout their barrle.

I'm on the fence about the P9 or the CW9 based on the lower price, however I want decent accuracy. So if the CW9 is close in accuracy as the other Kahr models, I'm sold. However, if accuracy is hindered up to 20 yards (don't care about farther since it's a ccw piece), I'd like to know so I can make my purchase accordingly.
Thanks


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Khar*

Myk9noseknows: Sir; as I have stated here and in other threads.
I do not own a Khar. My shooting partner has one that I 'blast' away with.
My shooters include Glock, Ruger, SW at different levels. [Background only]
My experiences out to about 50yds it's ok. A handful [not proper descriptive]
but adequate. 5-10yds plum dang accurate. Pocket ability without peer.
My shooting partner doesn't have my ego, not quite as accurate for him at 50yds. [two different perspectives]
In my NSHO it'll serve the general public well. Handles well; but the conceal thing is best. 
Would I have one? NO. I carry SW638; not because there is anything wrong with the Khar. My preference.


----------



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

Myk9noseknows said:


> Tell me a little about the accuracy of the CW9.
> 
> I'm an owner of several Kahr pistols, but they are all polygonal rifling throughout their barrle.
> 
> ...


I can't compare the CW9 to other Kahrs since the CW9 is the only Kahr I own. Accuracy for me has been very very good. I have been amazed that I can punch holes in the X ring consistantly from 10 - 15 yards with such a light, small pistol. I am accustomed to shooting 1911's and never thought this little Kahr would be so accurate. Gold Dot 124 gr. SB is my carry load.


----------



## philbo (Jun 4, 2007)

Myk9noseknows said:


> Tell me a little about the accuracy of the CW9.


The CW9 isn't going to be as accurate, but in my experience is plenty accurate for self defense. I had the CW9 originally and was so impressed I upgraded last week to the PM9. CW9 would easily shoot less than 2 inches at 25 feet. My PM9 will shoot 5 shots that you can cover with a quarter at the same distance.

If I were choosing between the P9 and CW9 and didn't want night sights or the black finish (CW series has front sight pinned in place), I'd save some money and get the CW. If Kahr offered a CW package in the PM series I would have chosen it without hesitation, but I opted for the PM because of the slightly smaller size. No regrets either way.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I use a Fobus C-21b Elite Concealment holster that works perfectly. It is a paddle holster that is very comfortable, very light and holds the gun securely. At under $25 it can't be beat.


----------

